

Safari has a dangerous security issue - ozzzy

Most bank websites (at least in Turkey) open a popup window to get your credentials. I realized there is no way to tell if HTTPS is used if you use Safari.<p>Here are some screenshots: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;71G2Z.png http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;vHQEa.png<p>This is very dangerous since it is not very hard to use mitm attacks to redirect user to a similar unsecure website.
======
aroch
Err, View > Show Toolbar

[http://idzr.org/r6y7](http://idzr.org/r6y7)

